# Lindsey riggs Foundation Tournament on West Point.



## trentb (Sep 1, 2011)

Guys this is shaping up to be a great Tournament for a great cause. come out sept 17th to the point and enjoy a day of fun and fellowship. we got Duckett rods, Lews Reels. Quantum stuff. rods and reels, frog togs, etc to give away. i will also be throwing in a Deer hunt to one lucky winner on a farm in south fulton county. you can register online at. www.thelindseyriggsfoundation.com. or at the ramp that morning. contact Mark riggs for more info. 770-301-3201.


----------



## riverrat (Sep 1, 2011)

i will be there!!!


----------



## trentb (Sep 2, 2011)

riverrat said:


> i will be there!!!



look foward to seeing you there.


----------



## LTZ25 (Sep 7, 2011)

See you at the ramp


----------



## trentb (Sep 7, 2011)

LTZ25 said:


> See you at the ramp



Cool man


----------



## crsdos (Sep 7, 2011)

man got to work that weekend


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Sep 8, 2011)

wish I could make it but ill be stuck up here at Truett McConnell ha. You better win it Trent


----------



## BASSCAT1 (Sep 14, 2011)

*tourney*

The lake ought to gettin alot better by sat.


----------



## jh1231 (Sep 18, 2011)

any body know the resuts??


----------



## trentb (Sep 18, 2011)

mr morgan won it with a little over 12. had a great turnout.


----------

